# LE HAVRE | Projects & Construction



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The former Regional Youth and Sports Center*

*Location :* Centre-Ville
*Status :* Pro
*Estimated completion :* ??
*Architects :* Cabinet EBEN Architecture 

New form of housing, this co-living residence will offer 77 living units within shared apartments composed of quality private spaces but also common spaces and numerous shared services (gym, conference, rooftop…).
Part of the residence will be open to the public to eat in a coffee-shop or to work in flexible and modular co-working spaces.

The building will be rehabilitated and enhanced while preserving the character and spirit of the existing one. The heart of the block will be generously landscaped and will accommodate an extension of the existing building. This new living space, run by professionals, is aimed at all generations.
Work is expected to start in the fall of 2022.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Les Gobelins

Location :* Côté Ouest Ormeaux
*Status :* Pro
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Architects : *ATAUB

Former headquarters of Alcéane, the public housing office of the urban community, the project provides for the rehabilitation, through a contemporary reinterpretation, of the former cloister on rue des Gobelins.

The selected program of around thirty rental units from T1 to T5 will be organized around the former courtyard of the cloister with passageways, a few duplexes and a common room. This new site will have a strong intergenerational and cooperative vocation.

Indeed, the renovated building complex will welcome occupants of all ages who will be able to carry out projects for the life of their residence in a common room.

The layout of the cloister will be co-built with the first tenants in conjunction with Square Habitat, which will be responsible for the operation of the residence and the intergenerational concept.

The rehabilitation project should begin by the end of 2022.


----------

